# [EVDL] Enginer Plug-In Kit Reliability; PS bad reviews



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

PS, googling "enginer Prius kit reviews" came back with "problematic" and poor design not improved by customer feedback. 

One guy had to remove his kit after he didn't see much difference, appeared that it was not "spoofing" the vehicle computer properly & recharging off the gas engine as a normal Prius does.


From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]
Subject: Enginer Plug-In Kit Reliability
Date: Thu, 4 Nov 2010 10:48:25 -0400




Hi Folk's,

I saw another ad for the "Enginer" plug-in conversion kit for Honda Insights and the Prius. I have a 2000 Insight and 2010 Prius and was thinking of buying the kit if it is reliable and has a good track record. (Also don't want to loose the spare tire.) Has anyone had experience with this kit and how it spoofs the vehicle computer to allow the battery to discharge? It looks like a 5kwhr pack would add 100lbs to the vehicle & curioous if that reduces MPG. At first I thought Enginer was mis-spelled and that it was a chinese knock-off or hymotion conversion kit but the $2.5k price is tempting (if it's reliable & works long term).

Best regards,
mark 
www.reevadiy.org 

-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20101104/90308043/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------

